

iPhone Web Development with Ruby on Rails - pius
http://www.devx.com/wireless/Article/35532?trk=DXRSS_LATEST

======
chaostheory
There's an IDE plugin using Eclipse that has a nice tool for IPhone
development (regardless of your language I think): <http://aptana.org/iphone/>

